# My Buddy



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

We have had Buddy for almost three years now. We adopted him from the Atlanta rescue. I remember when we first adopted him, I was wondering if we made the right move. Our other Golden named Darby was always such a calm and laid back girl and when Buddy "the lunatic" moved in he was like the aggravating brother nobody wanted. He constantly stole toys from her mouth, pushed himself in front of her to always be first, etc. I even pondered returning him that first night because I did not want Darby's personality to change. Good thing we don't always knee jerk our thoughts because there is not a day goes by that I don't thank God for Buddy. He has turned out to be just that, a "Buddy". I have never seen a dog give so much love. Darby and him are best of friends, and he makes sure he keeps her lazy butt moving by play fighting with her plenty of times during the day. He will literally "car wash" your face if you let him. Hard to believe he was so close to "getting the needle" in NYC and yet wound up many miles from there in Atlanta with his ribs sticking out. Call it fate or divine intervention but Buddy has given more to me than I could ever give back to him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darbysdad*



darbysdad said:


> We have had Buddy for almost three years now. We adopted him from the Atlanta rescue. I remember when we first adopted him, I was wondering if we made the right move. Our other Golden named Darby was always such a calm and laid back girl and when Buddy "the lunatic" moved in he was like the aggravating brother nobody wanted. He constantly stole toys from her mouth, pushed himself in front of her to always be first, etc. I even pondered returning him that first night because I did not want Darby's personality to change. Good thing we don't always knee jerk our thoughts because there is not a day goes by that I don't thank God for Buddy. He has turned out to be just that, a "Buddy". I have never seen a dog give so much love. Darby and him are best of friends, and he makes sure he keeps her lazy butt moving by play fighting with her plenty of times during the day. He will literally "car wash" your face if you let him. Hard to believe he was so close to "getting the needle" in NYC and yet wound up many miles from there in Atlanta with his ribs sticking out. Call it fate or divine intervention but Buddy has given more to me than I could ever give back to him.


DARBYSDAD: I just love your story about Buddy! We have a Samoyed named Tonka that will wash your face with kisses, too! Thank you for sharing your story about adopting. I COMPLETELY agree with how wonderful it is to adopt and see them blossom. We have been SO BLESSED with all of our ADOPTED DOGS! We could never give back everything they've given to us!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a wonderful story!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy's story is absolutely wonderful and very special as he is. 

First of all, thank you for adopting Buddy. I believe certain dogs find us and come into our lives for a reason. I believe this because both of my Goldens are adopted. I know how special they are and how truly amazing they have become in spite of their beginnings or background. 

I think too many people do not realize or know there so many wonderful Goldens or dogs are in Rescues that are waiting for their second chance. When they are given the opportunity to have the home and family they deserve, they blossom and become the wonderful dogs they were meant to be. 

Thank you again for adopting Buddy, giving him his second chance to have the family he was meant to have and to become the dog he was meant to be. 

He's beautiful, so is Darby!


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks to all the nice replies. Goldens rule!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your story, I am glad Darby is having a big brother and such a good brother too.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love your story and how loved Buddy is!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting your story and your pictures! They are absolutely heartwarming.


----------

